# Just leaky gas, but it doesn't smell



## hamb2012

Hello everybody, I'm new here...From some times ago I stay a lot in toilet, just straining, but without any reason and I think I damaged my anus nerves or something like that. Nowadays my anus skin in so weak and loos when I touch it.About a week ago I started to pass out gas, but it doesn't smell....I don't have IBS and even there's no PAIN, just flatulence. I'm going crazy and don't know what to do. Everybody told me that there's no smell, but still I'm confused...My doctor gived me Antipsycotic Halopridoel 0.5 and antispasmatic Colipermin caupsole, Bismuth and Metronidazole (But I don't have Helicobacter Pylorai)Please, if anybody knows what this is, answer me...!!Thank you everybody and good luck...


----------



## westr

do you feel it come out? is that how you can tell? does it still come out if you try and stop it?


----------



## Kathleen M.

Many of the gases produced by the GI tract have no odor what-so-ever. There are types of bacteria that produce gas that doesn't smell that live in the same ecological niche as the types of bacteria that produce odorous gas. People tend to have one or the other living in there. If you don't have the smell producing bacteria the gas doesn't smell.It is normal and not a problem to have flatulence that doesn't smell. Just depends on which bacteria you have in there.


----------



## hamb2012

Yes, I feel it coming out, even when I force to stop it. It's like a bubble...I think that the problem is related with my habbit of staying in toilet..!! I used hot water a lot and even sometimes I used my finger to pump myself...







The other problem is that I have synus problems and I smell something mild, even sweet in close places and always it's the same. I found out, that it's peoples smell, their breath and their body.


----------



## hamb2012

Kathleen M. said:


> Many of the gases produced by the GI tract have no odor what-so-ever. There are types of bacteria that produce gas that doesn't smell that live in the same ecological niche as the types of bacteria that produce odorous gas. People tend to have one or the other living in there. If you don't have the smell producing bacteria the gas doesn't smell.It is normal and not a problem to have flatulence that doesn't smell. Just depends on which bacteria you have in there.


Ok, the gas is normal, but what about the incontinece..?!!! I can't control it...


----------



## Kathleen M.

Have you considered getting your pelvic floor tested to see what is going on?Depending on what those tests find will determine what the doctors can/should do.I assume Kegels have not been working? Occasionally that is enough and people do that on their own, but it is best to get it examined. Most everything beyond the exercises needs medical intervention by a professional. There isn't much you can do down there as a do-it-yourself project.


----------



## hamb2012

My doctor thinks that I'm crazy, he gave me fluvoxamine, a treatment for obsessive compulsive disorder. The intresting is that he said to me, that this will close and keep tight your Anus...I'm just laughing and don't know what to say this STUPID GUY..............


----------



## Kathleen M.

Well, it is a serotonin effecting drug. The vast majority of the serotonin in your nervous system is in the gut nerves, not the mood nerves.So these types of medications are often used to effect the GI tract, so it may not be simply he thinks you are crazy, or that this medication is wildly inappropriate for treating gut issues.


----------



## hamb2012

Today, I'm so so bad, I don't believe even the people, who said that they don't smell anything...!! (Friends and family members)


----------

